# Honey In The Med Kit



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A while back I started putting honey in my Med Supplies, I sealed several half pint jelly full but I have been kinda worried about the jars breaking if their is ever a grab and go scenario.

Problem solved, one of the DD's came home after having been to Micky'D's and she had several individual serving packets of honey. They will be a lot more convenient and I will not have to worry about them breaking(well, not so much anyway), will be lighter and take up less space.

I guess fast food joints do have a useful purpose.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep unprocessed honey at home for medicinal purpose, including topical application for several different things. But I carry the honey packets in my IFAK, along with lemon packets, and a flask of Everclear 190 proof to make hot toddies. The packet honey is processed, I'm sure, and may be a blend of honey with a couple of other syrups, so I dought it's topical or other medical benefits, except as a soother for the throat in the hot toddy.

Just my opinion.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jerry D Young said:


> The packet honey is processed, I'm sure, and may be a blend of honey with a couple of other syrups, so I dought it's topical or other medical benefits, except as a soother for the throat in the hot toddy.
> 
> Just my opinion.


That's a very good point that I probably would have overlooked. Once raw honey has been heat treated, "to make it safe,"  it loses it's antiseptic/antibiotic properties. I can't imagine McD's is handing out raw honey.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

We get local honey, also helps with allergies to eat local honey. I tend to think of store bought honey as questionable, this way we know what we get.

I love orange blossom honey the best taste wise, nothing beats it. Our local honey guy just mixes whatever honey he has together, so the taste and color varies depending on which farmer has rented out his hives.

Raw honey is what you'll look for for topical use.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I buy my honey by the gallon out near our place down at the river from the beekeeper. I havent actually put any 'away' yet because I still have a lot of it. I plan on putting at least a half gallon over there, somewhere...
Do yall have actual experience using it to heal? On cuts or scrapes or something?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I buy my honey by the gallon out near our place down at the river from the beekeeper. I havent actually put any 'away' yet because I still have a lot of it. I plan on putting at least a half gallon over there, somewhere...
> Do yall have actual experience using it to heal? On cuts or scrapes or something?


I tried it for the first time a few weeks ago, cut the palm of my hand(bout 2 inches long) pretty good making the "Fire Starter" out of a flood light I posted about last week.

It was not a stitch quality cut but being on the palm of my thought I should help it along a bit. It healed over in no time and being Diabetic, cuts/wounds are a concern for me.

I put a smear on some gauze and taped it in place and I was good as new in no time. IMO, it works.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I use honey on scratches and bruises, as a moisturizing facial mask, and I add herbs to make herbal honey. My favorites during winter to ward off colds are elderberry honey and garlic & onion honey.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

What about using the trick with sealing it in a drinking straw in one use sizes?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> I use honey on scratches and bruises, as a moisturizing facial mask, and I add herbs to make herbal honey. My favorites during winter to ward off colds are elderberry honey and garlic & onion honey.


Should I assume you just add herbs (peppermint sounds good...) to honey and let it sit? I'd like to try that, what do you do?



Enchant18 said:


> What about using the trick with sealing it in a drinking straw in one use sizes?


That seems like more than its worth for personal use, but maybe for barter?
See this thread.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Immolatus, yes, I add honey into a jar of fresh or dried herbs, flowers, etc and let it sit for a few weeks. I usually leave the herbs in the honey, but you can strain them out if you don't like the texture.

Learning to make and use herbal honey, herb infused cooking oils and vinegars is really fun and a good way to improve the nutritional value of food storage while giving you and your family a natural healing boost. A lot of culinary herbs were first incorporated into dishes because the ancients knew of their healing properties.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Slice a average lemon into 6 slices each, add 2 cloves per lemon slice, 1 1/4 pints of honey, and 3 to 4 broken cinnamon sticks in a heavy pot. Put on medium heat and bring to a slow boil. Ladle into half pint jars with lemon, clove and cinnamon sticks stirred in, seal with lid.
We use this during the past couple winters at 1 tablespoon to a cup of warm water every morning. Since we began suing this, we rarely have issues with colds, coughs, etc. It has still good at 2+ years now. We also only use locally grown honey. Grown as close to the house as we can find. 
I have given much thought to getting into bee keeping. One of my Grandpas and his brother kept bees for years. I really wish I had learned this skill!


----------

